# 1986 Nissan 300ZX Nonturbo Auto to manual swap



## Tylenol (Sep 25, 2006)

I've already been searching around, so please do not post that as your response. Every thread ive run into with this question asked, just has "search" as the reply. :lame: 

Anyways! I am trying to do an automatic to manual transmission swap. Ive already done the following :

Transmission
Flywheel
pedal assembly
shifter


The plugs i needed for the transmission and clutch pedal were zip tied away so i just plugged them in. My problem now, when i turn the key, the car does not try to start. What else am i missing?

I have read some stuff about switches and the rest of that, but i have no idea what exactly the switches are and have not found any guides on this. 

Please advise.

Thank you in advance!


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

z31.com | Message board: A/T to Manual Swap Instructions

Try this link and then go towards the end of the document where it talks about the transmission wiring.

The problem is the inhibitor switch that is now missing since you have a manual. What I did is wire the inhibitor switch to a switch I put in the spcae for it in the console next to the mirror switches. The switch I used was a turbo headlight washer switch. YOu press the switch when starting the car and once started release it. This way the cruise control will work and you also have an additional theft deterent as the car will not start without the switch depressed. I did the tranny swap in December.


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Why get all complicated with it. Its the same as a clutch inhibitor switch on a manual trans car, simply place it to where the clutch must be pushed in to start the car. Just like every other manual trans car made since 1986..........


----------



## Madmaxfl (Oct 22, 2005)

Why would anyone want to do that?


----------



## Zen31ZR (Mar 24, 2004)

Madmaxfl said:


> Why would anyone want to do that?


Safety. Do you really want to start the car in gear and have it drive off on you? The VG30 is torquey enough to do exactly that. I thought my 85 turbo was in neutral once and started it, turned out it was not...... Having a clutch inhibitor removes a lot of room for errors. Fatal errors. I don't agree with a lot of safety devices on cars, but clutch inhibitors just make sense, especially when you have small children around.


----------

